# Budget grinder for la pavoni



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

What's the best budget grinder for the la pavoni I have about £60 to spend at min I was looking at rhinowares hand grinder or porlex can anyone help me out


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wait until you have more to spend and go for a Lido E or something of similar quality. A 60something flat might be available in the sale section for about £100 more than you have now.


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Going to be few month when I have the money not working at min took me 6 month to save for la pavoni lol would a hand grinder do till I have more money


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

A Lido or something from madebyknock will be good (can't vouch for MBK personally). Porlex are not recommended and Rhino aren't for espresso either, though for the latter that might be down to effort required. For the Pavoni you need a good grind. A bad grinder will give you bad coffee. I managed to get something drinkable from an MC2 but that's all it was, mostly it was muddy, dirty, bitter, or flat, dull, thin...with the Pavoni you've got enough on your plate getting the temperature and pressure right, you don't need to contend with a crap grind too. Switching to a Mignon made me realise I'd wasted time and money, so if it's taken 6 months to save for a Pavoni you might want to invest similarly in your grinder. Waiting six months to start using the Pavoni is better than throwing money away on something that isn't going to give you good coffee, especially when it means you have to start saving again from 0. A large flat like a Major or Royal with the Pavoni will be an excellent setup, and not one you'll need to upgrade from unless you want more than two or three drinks a day (or you want to be able to make multiple in succession).

If you absolutely must get a cheap grinder then look at reviews for the Rhino and see if you can find comparisons with other grinders for espresso. For a little more you might try the wilfa: https://www.slurp.coffee/en/shop/wilfa-coffee-grinder-wscg-2/


----------

